# Does garage smoking cause car odor?



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

If I smoke inside the garage this winter with the door closed...will it cause a smokey odor in the cars? Anyone know?


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't see how it would. Unless you keep your car windows down or your car running with the vent on there's no way.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

If your garage is smoking because it's on fire, yeah it will leave a huge ghost smell in your car! 

Otherwise, no, as the previous poster said. Your windows would have to be down or the vent open with the engine running.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Be careful with the smell coming into the house. I've stopped smoking in my garage because the smell would come into the house.


----------



## FrayAdjacent (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, just smoke aromatics, then you won't mind the scent!


----------



## keenween (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys, I thought it would probably be all right...but I didn't want to upset the boss. :ballchain:

I hope to have a place to pipe indoors some day.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As was posted keep your car windows up and the seal around your door into the house is good order you will be fine. In the winter I keep my smoking in the garage and I smoke the big churchills and it doesn't get into the house at all. If anything, vent the garage door about a foot to let the smoke out. I keep one of those parabolic heaters from Costco to heat the garage and it is nice and toasty for me.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

This is a great topic, I was just thinking about this today. I usually smoke late at night and outside in the backyard but with the weather getting cooler and damp I was trying to figure out other places to go. Being in Southern California I don't have it as bad as others I guess.


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

My dad and I smoke in the garage all the time. We just make sure the car windows are up and that we keep the door to the house closed. Usually we keep the garage door opened or the back door cracked (it never gets down past about 40 during the coldest day of winter here).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

DaReallyPoGigolo said:


> My dad and I smoke in the garage all the time. We just make sure the car windows are up and that we keep the door to the house closed. Usually we keep the garage door opened or the back door cracked (it never gets down past about 40 during the coldest day of winter here).


Lol,,,is there an echo in here?:banana:


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Lol,,,is there an echo in here?:banana:


PUFF.....Puff........puff.......ECHO.....Echo.........echo.......

Haha, I need to read the previous posts a little more carefully.....in all fairness though, mine didn't include anything about a heater :tongue1:


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ahhh, the Man Cave, I would think having some ventilation would be good. I dont like inhaling any kind of smoke.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

If you have a convertible with a canvas top it might. Geez though, they chase us outside, they can tolerate in the garage when it's bad weather.


----------

